# detroit piranha owners unite



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

within a few weeks i'd like to set up a meeting between all the michigan and ohio piranha lovers. well any piranha lover is welcome. let me know if you'd be interested in attending. i think it would be good to put some people to the names. i have already met a few of you. please respond or pm me if you want to attend. thank you
wes


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I like you idea!! Take pics of your gathering, and I'll post some of the BAY AREA BBQ...







We can "join" the parties online


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Good idea to get folks for your part of the country to get together







NorthEast Chapter!!







Then we can have Mike show a separate section showing each group chapters in their locations!!!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

We could start up a calender of events or something... for all the BBQ's or whatever it is we plan out for our gatherings, and where they are. That way if someone from another state would like to join, they know when and where...


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Columbus Ohio


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pfury chapters..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You can use the calendar on this site for setting up events. I will also provide tshirts for people attending these meetings once I get the first editions out. Lemme know how it works out Piranha King. There are too mant enthusiasts in the D'town area not to meet up and get to know each other!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sites getting better and better by the day, Mike!!







From a thought of just having a website, to trading, being informative, and now chapters!!! This sites gonna be a true surprise to some that have been out there even longer


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Lemme know dates and I can put them on the calendar and link it to the main page. It wont be chapters, just meeting times for piranha enthusiasts to get together and meet in person.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> wont be chapters, just meeting times for piranha enthusiasts to get together and meet in person.


 Yeah.. thats what I was trying to imply.







Just couldnt get the right words to bounce off the tip of myu tounge.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

so where are my michigan people? halo, raptor, traumatic, dovii dan, etc. would you like to meet up?
wes


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sounds, cool. But i will be pretty busy this summer. It is the busy season at work. And I am pretty much gutting my house. And remodeling it myself. It's gonna get crazy for me.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i'm remodeling my house as well.

what about everyone else form Mi., you want to meet?
wes


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

yeah i dont see why i couldnt make it...... as long as it is during the weekend.......... where do you think we would meet????


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Let us know also.. I think some of us folks here in the BAY would like to come up there for a visit, meet, buy and check out how it feels to walk into a LFS selling Ps.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Let us know also.. I think some of us folks here in the BAY would like to come up there for a visit, meet, buy and check out how it feels to walk into a LFS selling Ps.


 Just remember one thing Al, Michigan summers are TOTALLY different from California summers. It gets to be very hot and humid up in Michigan...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Considering grosse gurke and I are in Wisconsin, how about renting a couple of pontoon boats and meeting in the middle of lake Michigan?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> within a few weeks i'd like to set up a meeting between all the michigan and ohio piranha lovers. well any piranha lover is welcome. let me know if you'd be interested in attending. i think it would be good to put some people to the names. i have already met a few of you. please respond or pm me if you want to attend. thank you
> wes


 just name the place wes, and i'll be there.
with a blunt and a 5th of cognac...

we should meet at the flight club, or BT's or another titty bar...

Let me know

MAD


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

it depends on the age of everyone that will attend. maybe will meet somewhere else, but end up at the bar. who knows. WHERE'S EVERYONE ELSE FROM MICHIGAN?
wes


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Let us know also.. I think some of us folks here in the BAY would like to come up there for a visit, meet, buy and check out how it feels to walk into a LFS selling Ps.
> ...


 MICHIGAN?!?!?!







Whooops.. mah bad. I thought this was the Oregonian gathering thread. I most sure dont think I can attend a Michigan meeting.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> RhomZilla Posted on May 21 2003, 06:57 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> QUOTE (Ms_Nattereri @ May 20 2003, 06:33 PM)
> QUOTE (RhomZilla @ May 20 2003, 06:03 PM)
> ...


Interesting concept. Perhaps we can have a BBQ in Roseburg at my home or in the park across the river? Kevin, Chelsea and you other members in Oregon (or outside if you care to make the trip) let me know via PM what you think.

Frank


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You're invited too Piranha King.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

any weekend is good for me


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)




----------

